# Hunting spots



## BuckeyeAngler (May 16, 2005)

Hey everyone, 
I'm a student at Ohio State and am from the Dayton area. I usually do most of my waterfowl hunting in the Caesars Creek area, C.J. Brown Reservoir in Springfield, and a few farm ponds in Xenia. I was wondering if anyone could help me out with some spots in Columbus that area closer for the upcoming fall season. Thanks.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Thats a tuff call down there for me but if you can shoot up to the breakwalls on Erie and have a BLAST <---


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Get ahold of me when it gets closer to the season, I always have room for some company to tag along.


----------



## BuckeyeAngler (May 16, 2005)

Sounds great.


----------



## TexasPete (Apr 26, 2005)

Adam, Glad to see you are gettin' on OGF! It is torture to see everybody catching fish and trying to recover from shoulder surgery during the post-spawn bite! I want to learn how to hunt waterfowl so I can go out for ducks with you in the future! 

Pete


----------

